# Lights for trail riding!



## letsgetserious (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

THANKS for the info! Just what I need!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## KristinJ (Dec 24, 2009)

Neat!!!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

That is neato. I never do any night riding (scared of the dark hehe), but that is a great idea.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I usually only ride at night on moonlit nights, and that is more than enough light for my horse to see well; lights can really mess with your horse's night vision, so I would prefer not to use them, if I can. I don't ride on roads though, when I ride, so I don't need light, just my horse's eyes.


----------



## letsgetserious (Apr 17, 2009)

Those ones aren't big enough to interfere with a horse's night vision.
That's why I usually attach a few glow sticks to my saddle and breast plate because unlike other lights, they don't mess with it.
It's also really handy because I have to ride on roads to get to the trails I want to use.
Riding at night is great, I just let my horse pick his way through trails and he loves it. Sometimes it gets scary when I hear noises in the woods but that's half the fun lol!
Galloping on a big grass strip is fun too because you can't see anything so you have to rely on your horse not to kill you haha.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

mom2pride said:


> I usually only ride at night on moonlit nights, and that is more than enough light for my horse to see well; lights can really mess with your horse's night vision, so I would prefer not to use them, if I can. I don't ride on roads though, when I ride, so I don't need light, just my horse's eyes.


I have rode hundreds of miles in the dark and alot of it included road running late at night. I never used lights, a reflective tape on my back but no lights or nothing in front of me. I didn't want to mess with my night vision and any light in front of you can mess with it.
Horses see very well in the dark and negotiating deep cuts in the trial are no problem for a horse in total darkness.
I feel even that amount of light would mess with our vision.
Loved those moon lite rides.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I've never been brave enough to do night riding on trails. I think I will the next time I go to LBL. They have some trails that I know well enough to be really comfortable on in a night ride.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I ride in the dark a lot during hunting season. We get up early, ride to where ever we want to hunt in the dark and tie the horses up and hunt all day, Return to camp after the sun has gone down. The best hunting hours are at sun up and sun down. We've also killed game and it takes an hour or so to cut it up and pack it on the horses. So we often make hour rides in the dark.

I am amazed at what my horse can see and how well they can find the trail in the dark. I've run into big black objects in the dark and not always known what they were. Pull my flashlight out and see a couple of Moo Cows on the trail or sometimes a big Moose or Buffalo. The cows I just herd off, no big worry, The moose and buffalo, I yell at and try to scare off. But I don't want to push the horse too close to wild animals in the dark.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

How is the breastcollar itself?

I mean, it's very cool that it is visible at night. . .but how well does it do the job a breastcollar is actually supposed to do?


----------



## letsgetserious (Apr 17, 2009)

Jolly Badger said:


> How is the breastcollar itself?
> 
> I mean, it's very cool that it is visible at night. . .but how well does it do the job a breastcollar is actually supposed to do?


Well since I don't need a regular breast collar, I'm not too sure.
But I'd imagine it wouldn't be too effective if you actually needed to use one, just because it's a metal ring in the middle attaching the three straps together. Or would it be?
Not sure.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

letsgetserious said:


> Well since I don't need a regular breast collar, I'm not too sure.
> But I'd imagine it wouldn't be too effective if you actually needed to use one, just because it's a metal ring in the middle attaching the three straps together. Or would it be?
> Not sure.


Most of the riding I do involves a lot of climbing and descending hills, so I prefer to always use a breastcollar. To me, it would make no sense to have a breastcollar that wouldn't really hold up well enough to do what a breastcollar is designed for. I'd rather buy a well-made piece of equipment, and add my own lighting or reflective material at a later time if needed. 

There are some other products on that site that look very interesting, though. Thank you for posting the link!


----------

